

Google reveals Chrome extensions plan - johns
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10110247-2.html

======
unalone
Good to see they're planning AdBlock in advance. That'll hopefully shut up the
nuts who're saying that Google will do anything to prevent AdBlock on Chrome
and that it's all a conspiracy.

~~~
bootload
_"... Good to see they're planning AdBlock in advance. ..."_

Does that include a mechanism to block textual adverts as well as image based
adverts?

~~~
Herring
You've got to figure _some_ extensions'll be made by the public. From the
specs, it sounds like google will be building extensions. Imo this is a good
change, I've always thought firefox should have a team making & maintaining
extensions.

~~~
bootload
_"... I've always thought firefox should have a team making & maintaining
extensions ..."_

Probably not a good idea for most (aside from Google who have the resources).
Most projects concentrate on the core api, documentation and leave the the
add-ons for users. I'm specifically thinking of Firefox, JQuery etc.

~~~
Herring
Google has been bankrolling mozilla for the past couple years now. It's
probably in mozilla's interest anyway since extensions provide some good lock-
in.

------
shadytrees
This has to be the one of the most idealistic specs I've ever read:

[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensio...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/extensions)

~~~
omouse
It actually sounds do-able considering how Chrome is built and how Google has
built other things using HTML and JavaScript.

------
rscott
If they could bring it to Mac at the same time that would be fantastic.

~~~
kentosi
Agreed. They mentioned that they were working on it on their blog when Chrome
was released (bringing chrome to Mac and Linux), so I'm hoping it's still a
priority.

[http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/09/platforms-and-
prioriti...](http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/09/platforms-and-
priorities.html)

~~~
eelco
At least they're still working on it ;)

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/MacBuildInstructions>

------
andreyf
I wonder if the security features are going to prevent extensions from talking
to each other. I'd love it if my GMail tab could run an extension which
provided services to an extension in my HN tab...

------
sant0sk1
_"Of all the Firefox plug-ins, this is the one essential one," said Firefox
user Ole Eichhorn. "Chrome is faster until you factor in all the cruft that
gets downloaded as ads, then it isn't faster anymore. When Chrome supports
AdBlock, it will be the winner, but until it does, Firefox is the only
choice."_

<http://safariadblock.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
unalone
Safari AdBlock doesn't work nearly as well. It's less intuitive - very sadly,
considering Safari itself is quite intuitive.

Also, Safari's got some stability issues. Maybe it's just Safari 4, but I've
been having some irritating crashes recently.

------
andreyf
The patch set for extensions is out for review here:
<http://codereview.chromium.org/12809/show>

------
zitterbewegung
You would think that they maybe should have held off releasing chrome until
extensions were put into chrome possibly?

~~~
bdr
I think it's better to release early and iterate. Extensions aren't a launch-
critical feature.

